
A new Google brand designed using only black, white and Roboto - jackm
http://jackwmorgan.com/google-brand-black-belt/
======
GuiA
From the page:

 _" an elite training program for their most senior advertising executives and
the people responsible for Google’s financial succes [...] For Google
employees, the Black Belt should be a literal badge of honor to wear with
pride [...] the result of this thinking is a brand identity built to represent
the elite in every Google team"_

From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_belt_(martial_arts)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_belt_\(martial_arts\)):

 _" In contrast to the "black belt as master" stereotype, a black belt
commonly indicates the wearer is competent in a style's basic technique and
principles [...] the shodan black belt is not the end of training but rather
as a beginning to advanced learning: the individual now "knows how to walk"
and may thus begin the "journey"."_

Nice cultural appropriation :)

